# BM Natura



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Any one familiar with this line from BM??

Looks like west coast has it first then next year for the rest of us

http://www.benjaminmoore.com/bmpswe...ra_hiddenPage&NodeUUID=/BEA+Repository/574014


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

BM makes some pretty cans. I think this year I'm going to decorate my tree with Aura & Natura cans. :thumbup:

Never heard of it though.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I can give you the info on it.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NACE said:


> I can give you the info on it.


give it up


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh crap, I was told it's going to be "Eco-Spec WB"

Oh well, "Natura" sounds better that's for sure
The Old ES was a pretty crappy paint anyway
Not a good moniker for a product that should be loads better


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Zero VOC including colorant in all colors. No formaldahyde, crystal sillicas etc. All the features and benefits of Aura, but absolutely zero VOC. Super Premium. Eco Spec WB does contain these ingrediants. The "Green Promise" is determined to meet and exceed all Leed/GreenSeal/Green Guard/GS-11 etc standards through 2011. Many Zero VOC products are zero VOC before they are tinted. In addition, the definition of VOC does not necessarily capture some of the harmful or toxic ingrediants that are not considered VOC. Price point is reasonalbe too. All coatings from Ben Moore moving forward will be R & D'ed utilizing the Gennex Waterborne Colorant Platform. Glycol based UTC's will be used for Alkyds only, in addition to the 844 Methacrilate IM colorants for solvent based epoxies, urethanes, laquers etc.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

So this will be a quality similar or better than Aura? Sounds like it will compete directly with Mythic (non-toxic) and other more specialized brands?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Similar to Aura, 0 VOC and toxins including those listed. Absolutely no odor.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Interesting plan by them, the part I cant understand is that IF it is as good/better than Aura, without the VOC's then why is it so much Cheaper? The real question, why buy Aura at all?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think it is marketed as the same quality/price point as the Regal line. Not as good as Aura, but Aura is in a league of its own as far as I can tell (compared to the SW, Graham, BM, Repcolite, that I have worked with so far). Mythic is not in my area yet though.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Tonyg said:


> So this will be a quality similar or better than Aura? Sounds like it will compete directly with Mythic (non-toxic) and other more specialized brands?


 
I don't see where BM made a non-toxic claim?

Anyways, it looks neat. I'll have to get a sample of it!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

KeirK said:


> Interesting plan by them, the part I cant understand is that IF it is as good/better than Aura, without the VOC's then why is it so much Cheaper? The real question, why buy Aura at all?


I agree what will make it cheaper? resins? if it is close to Aura and cheaper, they will sell me on it.. But till I actually use it, I will take a wait and see approach to it.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Formulator said:


> I don't see where BM made a non-toxic claim?
> 
> Anyways, it looks neat. I'll have to get a sample of it!


I agree formulator, website only claims 0 voc's nothing about 0 toxins...


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I talked to the BM rep about Natura and it is a cheaper resin than Aura, I do not know if it is the Regal Resin or something else completely different, but it is going to be at the Regal price point.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

"In addition, the definition of VOC does not necessarily capture some of the harmful or toxic ingrediants that are not considered VOC."



NACE said:


> Similar to Aura, *0 VOC and toxins including those listed*.


 

I guess I misunderstood or misread...


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

NACE said:


> Similar to Aura, 0 VOC and toxins including those listed. Absolutely no odor.


 
I thought it was virtually no odor?

I still don't see the 0 toxins claim.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I talked to the BM rep about Natura and it is a cheaper resin than Aura, I do not know if it is the Regal Resin or something else completely different, but it is going to be at the Regal price point.


then maybe its regal with waterborne tints?? all tho I believe they say no Silica and I may be wrong but I believe Regal has that in it.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Natura is not out yet in full capacity. You will see more on the Non Toxic issue in the near future. It has no odor. Green Promise will inform consumers about VOC and Toxins, as well as be approved for and exceed all current and future VOC standards as they are currently known. Does not contain the hybrid resin that Aura does, therefore the Waterborne Colorant can not form the ColorLock Technology found in Aura. Aura must have waterborne colorant in order to work. One can not work without the other. Waterborne colorant can be used in other latex products for the most part, but does not impart colorlock or pigment particles bound inside the resin, as opposed to clinging to the outside.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

*Good info*



NACE said:


> Natura is not out yet in full capacity. You will see more on the Non Toxic issue in the near future. It has no odor. Green Promise will inform consumers about VOC and Toxins, as well as be approved for and exceed all current and future VOC standards as they are currently known. Does not contain the hybrid resin that Aura does, therefore the Waterborne Colorant can not form the ColorLock Technology found in Aura. Aura must have waterborne colorant in order to work. One can not work without the other. Waterborne colorant can be used in other latex products for the most part, but does not impart colorlock or pigment particles bound inside the resin, as opposed to clinging to the outside.


That is useful information to know. I know some paint manufacturers seem to think that if Gennex tint goes in their product, it would be just as good as Aura, now I know how to respond when I hear that.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I wish I could say that I knew alot about this stuff from firsthand experience. Unfortunately, I cannot say that.


----------



## Paintcraft (Jan 4, 2010)

One more thing to keep in mind is that no paints are actually "no-voc". If paint contains 5 grams or less per liter it can be labeled as No-voc.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Mac the stuff is great.Its easy to work with and like Nace said it has no odor,which is PERFECT for this time of year when cutomers dont want theyre heat going out the windows.I have used it twice.Now the regal.....it seems to get pastier all the time.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Aura also has "color lock" Natura does not. Regal will be coming in the new Waterborne formula early this quarter. The "old" Regal will still be available though. Im thinking that I will need to carry both for a little while, so that I don't run into custom color problems. 

Natura IS almost odor free. It's hard to compare though, BM has always IMO had low odor paints. I never thought that they were obnoxious smelling at all. I also carry PPG, comparing the two....PPG has much, much more odor compared to just about any BM product. It's not so bad that it's unbearable, but there is definitely a difference between the two brands.


----------

